# Kays' Screwback Lever'



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

I got this one recently at a vintage fair, it works really well and keeps great time;


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

What a great find. Keeper?

Mike


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

indeed it is!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice item - - wonder if it was a "Kays" Catalogue item?

(For those too young to know, Kays was a famous-ish name with a catalogue wherein you could buy stuff on the twenty weeks paying up system, the price was divided by twenty and you paid up twenty one weeks at that rate and the goods were paid for. . So a watch at Â£3.00 you paid at 3/-- shillings a week for twenty one weeks paying back Â£3.3/- or in today's money you paid 15p a week till you paid back Â£3.15p)

God, I feel really ldman: trying explain that one, tried it on my Grandkids and they don't quite believe it, especiall when I also said we got clothes as well that way :lol:


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thats what I thought too Mel....and we were both right! http://www.kaysheritage.org.uk/10797.html


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Kays Catalogue?? My mum did Marshall Ward!!









Seriously though great looking watch, nice original blue steel hands and original chamfered glass too, really nice!! :thumbup:


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

my Gran had them all...we used to sit for hours with them playing 'bags' in the air rifle, toy and bike sections...later in our teens we moved onto different sections!

The watch is 'white metal' nickel or whatever but polishes up nicely and is quite heavy, the glass is great and gives it a jewel like quality, not sure if it's a 7 or 15 J and it's running too well to go taking the dial off to see!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

stefano34 said:


> my Gran had them all...we used to sit for hours with them playing 'bags' in the air rifle, toy and bike sections...later in our teens we moved onto different sections!
> 
> The watch is 'white metal' nickel or whatever but polishes up nicely and is quite heavy, the glass is great and gives it a jewel like quality, not sure if it's a 7 or 15 J and it's running too well to go taking the dial off to see!


Sad to say, I just remember (vaguely) looking at the bra and knicker section of my mum's Kay's (Littlewoods, Freeman's et al ) catalogue............. :bag:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If you're really interested Roger, Mrs Mel has about three thousand knitting patterns in the hall cupboard, including some featuring Roger Moore in Fair Isle :lol:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

mel said:


> If you're really interested Roger, Mrs Mel has about three thousand knitting patterns in the hall cupboard, including some featuring Roger Moore in Fair Isle :lol:


----------

